# Help just got positive result but ran out of cyclogest progesterone Edinburgh



## neisey (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi can anyone help I’m Edinburgh I’ve just got a positive result but my clinic in Spain have no gave me enough medication and I’ve ran out is there anywhere that can help? The NHS won’t help and Clinic in Spain is shut so stressful 😢😢


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Not sure how to advise but didn't want to read and run - could you ring the NHS advice line, or go to a walk-in place? They might be able to give you a prescription? Is there an EPU in your local hospital? Might have cyclogest? Good luck, and CONGRATULATIONS on the BFP!


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi  - would your GP be able to help?  I used Spain and they like you to be on it for 12 weeks and my GP put it on repeat prescription for me. Worth asking and congratulations on your BFP x


----------



## neisey (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks ladies i managed to get some progesterone gel from a friend who has some left over panic over ☺


----------

